# 2.6 Sensors issues

## theDreamer

Chipset  - E7221

MotherBoard - P8SCT

SuperMicro -5014C-MT

Linux 2.6.11.6

lm_sensors 2.9.1 (I tried also 2.8.7 before)

Super I/O Winbond 83627HF Chip

After installing required modules, and testing the sensors command

I got the message : Sensors not found!

1.    Do you have any idea of how to solve the problem ? (For additional

Details, please refer to the above)

2.    Should I use different lm_sensors Version?

3.    Which  exact Modules should I use ?

Then, after inserting the isa-bus I get the following output:

```

********************************

[root@BitBandAgent280R0D2 sys]$ sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)       ALARM  (beep)

VCore 2:   +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)       ALARM  (beep)

+3.3V:     +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)       ALARM  (beep)

+5V:       +6.85 V  (min =  +6.85 V, max =  +6.85 V)       ALARM  (beep)

+12V:     +15.50 V  (min = +15.50 V, max = +15.50 V)       ALARM  (beep)

-12V:      +6.06 V  (min =  +6.06 V, max =  +6.06 V)       ALARM  (beep)

-5V:       +5.10 V  (min =  +5.10 V, max =  +5.10 V)       ALARM  (beep)

V5SB:      +6.85 V  (min =  +6.85 V, max =  +6.85 V)       ALARM  (beep)

VBat:      +4.08 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)       ALARM  (beep)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)              ALARM  (beep)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)              ALARM  (beep)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)              ALARM  (beep)

temp1:        -1 C  (high =    -1 C, hyst =    -1 C)   sensor = diode   ALARM  

(beep)

temp2:      +0.0 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = diode   ALARM  

(beep)

temp3:      +0.0 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = diode   ALARM  

(beep)

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 9.0)

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

eeprom-i2c-0-54

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Memory type:            DDR2 SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Memory type:            DDR2 SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       1024

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Memory type:            DDR2 SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

*********************************************************

Dmesg- Output:

*****************

i2c /dev entries driver

drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.c: Driver Initialisation failed

*********************************************************

Sensors-Detect Output:

**********************

Driver ´to-be-written´ (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus ´SMBus I801 adapter at 0500´

    Busdriver ´i2c-i801´, I2C address 0x2f (and 0x4b 0x4f)

    Chip ´Winbond W83792D´ (confidence: 7)

Driver ´smbus-arp´ (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus ´SMBus I801 adapter at 0500´

    Busdriver ´i2c-i801´, I2C address 0x61

    Chip ´SMBus 2.0 ARP-Capable Device´ (confidence: 1)

Driver ´w83627hf´ (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver ´i2c-isa´)

    Chip ´Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors´ (confidence: 9)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)?

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----cut here----

To load everything that is needed, add this to some /etc/rc* file:

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

# no driver for Winbond W83792D yet

# Warning: the required module smbus-arp is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following

line.

modprobe smbus-arp

modprobe w83627hf

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----cut here----

***************************************************************************

LSMOD Output:

[root@BitBandAgent280R0D2 root]$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               25128  0

eeprom                  5648  0

i2c_sensor              3072  2 w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1920  0

i2c_i801                7564  0

[root@BitBandAgent280R0D2 root]$

***************************************************************************

```

----------

## adaptr

Well, unless you actually post something in this forum I have to tell you that your chances here won't be much better.

What mobo, what kernel, what did you do, what did you expect?

----------

## theDreamer

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Well, unless you actually post something in this forum I have to tell you that your chances here won't be much better.
> 
> What mobo, what kernel, what did you do, what did you expect?

 

convinced me - i've changed the original post, thanks!

----------

## Minot

I'm working with a similar kernel setup ( 2.6.11-r8 ) and an Asus P4S800-MX Motherboard.  I am getting the exact same output: 

```
bash-2.05b# sensors

No sensors found!
```

I am running sensors-detect first and working with the config file made by that script.  I have not tried to modprobe isa-bus.  I will try that next.

-MINOT-

*** UPDATE ***

I do not have a module isa-bus installed.  Where is that found in the kernel menuconfig script?

----------

## wnelson

modprobe i2c-dev

modprove i2c-core are missing......

----------

## theDreamer

 *wnelson wrote:*   

> modprobe i2c-dev
> 
> modprove i2c-core are missing......

 

both compiled statically into the kernel.

----------

## Minot

 *wnelson wrote:*   

> modprobe i2c-dev
> 
> modprove i2c-core are missing......

 

I went ahead and did this.  I'm now getting some data on my memory configuration, but nothing else.  The following modules have been modprobed:

- i2c-sis96x (for my SiS 661FX Chipset)

- i2c-isa

- eeprom

- w83627hf (my hardware monitor chip)

- i2c-core

- i2c-dev

I ran sensors-detect to create my configuration file.  I'm using smbus.  Here is my output:

```
bash-2.05b# sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256
```

So I am getting some data, but nothing on my actual temperature, voltages or fan speeds.  Also, the funny thing is that when I run "sensors -s" (which is recommended by sensors-detect) I get no output.

```
bash-2.05b# sensors -s

bash-2.05b# 
```

Very interesting, eh?

The Dreamer also mentioned isa-bus.  I do not have this module installed (in fact it isn't even compiled with my kernel).  Do I need this?

Any idea why I am not getting temperature, volutage and fan speed data?  Other than this, it appears my lm_sensors is working properly.

-MINOT-

----------

## theDreamer

Exactly the same problem...

i tried both SMBus and ISA.. neither worked.

Help will be highly appreciated.. it's a main server in my company.

----------

## wnelson

Have you tried to use the cvs version of lm-sensors?

----------

## Minot

 *wnelson wrote:*   

> Have you tried to use the cvs version of lm-sensors?

 

No.  What would that do?  I'm strictly using the version on portage.

-MINOT-

----------

## theDreamer

Minot:

on the lm_sensors forum i've also received a reply

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  The W83627HF is not used for hardware monitoring (thus the odd values) on your
> 
>  board. Your hardware monitoring chip is the Winbond W83792D, which
> ...

 

----------

## Minot

This is good news.  I'm glad it sounds our problem is not our configuration but a driver limitation.

I've got to ask the question, however.  Sensors-detect lists the W83627HF as a necessary module.  Why is sensors-detect finding this.  I didn't see anything about the Winbond W83792D.

Thanks for the info, theDreamer!

-MINOT-

*** UPDATE ***

After further examination, I don't think we have the exact same problem.  I don't have anything about thw Winbond W83792D listed.  Here is my sensors detect:

```
bash-2.05b# sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-sis96x' for device 00:02.1: Silicon Integrated Systems SMBus Controller

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-sis96x' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x10

Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client at address 0x51 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client found at address 0x69

Client found at address 0x6b

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `w83781d')

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x60)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x60)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x60)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x60)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `Winbond W83697SF/UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0x60)

Probing for `Winbond W83L517D Super IO'

  Failed! (0x60)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `w83781d' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83697HF' (confidence: 8)

Driver `w83627hf' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? smbus

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default.

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe w83627hf

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y
```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors file:

```
   #    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/index.html

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Tue May 24 21:12:46 2005

MODULE_0=i2c-isa

MODULE_1=w83627hf
```

So what do you think?  Got any ideas?  Again I'm using an Asus P4S800-MX (SiS 661FX Chipset).

-MINOT-

----------

## Minot

 *theDreamer wrote:*   

> Then, after inserting the isa-bus I get the following output:

 

The more I look at this I think there is a problem with Asus boards and the isa-bus (vice the smbus).  I can't for the life of me find the isa-bus module.  What option in the kernel creates this module when compiled?

-MINOT-

----------

## wnelson

Under Bus Options select ISA then the option will show up in i2c-isa

----------

